# Squonking Sucks



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/17)

OK, before you think that this is an anti squonking thread let me put your mind at ease.

The title is "borrowed" from Geekay Vapes's latest YouTube offering.



The main part that interests me is that he loosely classifies two types of squonkers :

*European : flavor chasers....single coil...higher Ohms....longer battery life...22mm or less

American : cloud chasers...dual coil...low Ohms...24mm or more
*
I know that I fall into the former category. I think that many on the forum are the same, but who knows ? Perhaps some of you could indicate what you prefer. Just out of interest, as there is really not much to be gained from knowing which category we fall into (or even if such distinct groups exist).

Another point he makes is that it will be difficult to manufacture a two battery squonker with a small "out and about" form factor. Two 18650s side by side, together with a juice bottle, put us in the size range of a RX200. This is a disadvantage to the "American" style vaper who needs more battery power and capacity.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stillwaters (6/10/17)

Although I like some cloud, flavour is king for me. So single battery, single coil 0.35 ohm at 35 watts in a 22mm Hadaly on my Therion bf is my nirvana. Dual battery for squonking is not at all pocket friendly but could work as a desk top model

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (6/10/17)

Squonking is not for everybody.
Those individuals that will not really benefit from squonking are ..........
1) the cloud chasers since most squonkers that are practically designed to be carried around are single battery which will not last long under the coils and wattage that are required for serious cloud formation.
2) frequent vapers (more than 30ml a day) that like flavour but want to carry around a single battery squonker.
3) if you have limited vape sessions but your atty does not produce descent flavour.
4) vapers that don't like single coil attys' 

I love squonking but it is because i don't mind carrying around a dual battery squonker which has a day's worth of battery life and a atty that kicks out more flavour than a "Sweets from heaven" shop. 
Also if you enjoy a MTL vape and use less than 20ml of juice per day then a single battery squonker was designed for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/10/17)

Squonking is only for "out and about" for me. I don't squonk regularly for the same reason that I don't use tanks: changing flavours is a pain and is actually even harder than for tanks because it's a longer process to fill a squonk bottle. But I don't want to take a dripper out with me because that necessitates taking a bottle of juice. If I'm just popping out to the shops, I won't take a vape with me. But if I'm going out for an evening with mates, I'll take my Pico Squeeze. One battery and one bottle of juice is fine, that will last me the whole evening and then some. It's not ideal not being able to change flavours but I'll trade that for the convenience of not having to take a bottle of juice.

I vape at around 30W anyway, which usually means single coils in a flavour setup. The Pico with a Wasp on top is ideal for that. For cloud chuckers, I would in any case not recommend squonking. Cloud-chucking eats juice. A squonk bottle usually contains about the same volume as a larger tank. But I'd far rather pop the top off an RTA and fill than taking a squonk bottle out, filling, then having to re-insert it. Additionally, you have to keep squonking to keep your wicks wet, a tank wicks automatically. Squonking and cloud-chucking just isn't a good fit for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

I fit more into the flavour category, so a single battery setup is ok for me
I actually prefer a lower power higher nic vape than a higher power more cloudy lower nic vape
Lucky for me because the batteries and juice lasts much longer

That said, i still would love a good dual battery regulated squonker just for the extra battery life

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

I'd like to ask a question to all of you who actually squonk, seeing as though I never have, but am finding the idea interesting.

How often do you have one ejuice in your squonk bottle (lets assume its your ADV) and still land up dripping (from the top) another type(s) of juice for a flavor change?

To me, this seems like one of the main advantages... being able to have access to your ADV via the squonk bottle, but still be able to easily switch up flavors through dripping...

Or is this not how it works?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> I'd like to ask a question to all of you who actually squonk, seeing as though I never have, but am finding the idea interesting.
> 
> How often do you have one ejuice in your squonk bottle (lets assume its your ADV) and still land up dripping (from the top) another type(s) of juice for a flavor change?
> 
> ...



You most certainly can do that @Lawrence A 
It's no different to a normal non bottom fed RDA.
Only thing is that if you drip another juice into it, some of that juice may seep down the squonk hole into your bottle and mix with the ADV sitting in your bottle. 

That said, I haven't really tried that much. (ie dual flavour dripping and squonking). Ive done it a few times but generally just vape whats in my squonk bottle. Am not a big fan of dripping because I am so often on the computer and it drives me dilly if my fingers get sticky. 

I did once want to try something along these lines though and honestly do not know why I haven't done it. I like my fruity menthols, so my idea was to keep a pure menthol base in the squonk bottle and then drip various fruits on top - then just squonk to bring in the menthol. Am going to try that out - thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

@Silver thanks for your reply. I never really thought about the dripped juice draining down through into the squonk bottle...but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> @Silver thanks for your reply. I never really thought about the dripped juice draining down through into the squonk bottle...but it makes perfect sense.



I have not tested it properly but my feeling is that not a lot will seep down.

When you squonk, you squeeze the bottle and juice shoots up the tube into the atty. You hold it in for a bit so the juice can saturate the wicks. Then when you let go, the bottle "sucks" the excess juice in the atty back down into the bottle.

So if you drip on the top with another juice, it probably won't go down the tube as much as when you release the squeezed bottle during squonking - but I think if you have two totally clashing flavours, you might get a bit seeping down that could render the juice in the squonk bottle "contaminated".

Then again, if you vaping both at the same time, they are probably complimentary types of flavours anyway, so that seepage is probably not an issue. 

I also think it could depend on the size of the juice drain hole and the thickness of the tube.


----------



## Friep (6/10/17)

I would love to get into squonking it's on my bucket list. My views are inline with @RichJB I need a squonker for an out and about setup more inline with driving.
So a single bat would do but I feel that the duel bats will work better I am a tipe of a chain vapper and will definitely need the extra battery life. Over weekends and when I get home and at night I swich to my bigger rda's but still vape max 50 watts. Flavor is king in my book.


----------



## Rayyan (6/10/17)

Get best of both worlds

I have a dual coil dual battery RTA setup for the day (car, work , etc) with less expensive juice (ADV - battery life , convenience not having to refill , clouds, price point as it chugs juice)

THEN

The squonk setup for when I came home to relax with more "expensive" juice in. Feels more of a hobbiest enthusiast type of vape and not an all day vape. I would say akin to my father when he came home after a long day, switched on the TV and lit his tobacco pipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (6/10/17)

I don't think I fit into a category!
Squonkers are my thing all day every day,I also only like single coils,100% of the time with Ready x Wick and until the Hadaly came along my everyday RDA of choice was a drilled out RM2,the only juice type I like in a squonker is a menthol.
In the evenings I swap to a BB or a single coil RTA and thats when I vape other flavours.
Normally my single coils are between 0.3 and 0.5 ohms and for me a single 18650 is fine.
For several months now though my all day mod is a DNA 60 using a 26650 battery and a 10ml juice bottle.The battery and 10ml juice bottle are in sync.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

I was an avid Squonker for most of my vaping life but that was back in the 14mm Atties days like the Cyclone, micro coils and Tropical Ice... but as tanks improved I moved over to tanks and despite trying both dripping and squonking with 22mm atties I am really a tank man now that tanks no longer leak and are easy top refill. I guess I'm lucky in that I vape pretty much one juice (XXX) and refilling my tanks and boro tanks is so easy that dripping and squonking takes a back seat.

That being said I bought a few high end squonkers in Paris and am giving them a full go again... time will tell if I can really add squonkers back into my daily routine... I have also found a few more juices that I like and they are all getting time in the new devices... time will tell.

Over squonking is the issue I have and that's the thing that drives me insane!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

I have really started to enjoy squonking- my single battery VTInbox, but I carry spare (Filled) sqounk bottles and spare batteries with. I don’t find the swap out to be an issue at all


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (6/10/17)

I am and will stay a squonker. Not a cloud chaser, but a flavour junkie.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

@Petrus - that is a gorgeous duo!
Very very niiiice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (6/10/17)

Petrus said:


> I am and will stay a squonker. Not a cloud chaser, but a flavour junkie.
> View attachment 109464


Kak fancy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (6/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was an avid Squonker for most of my vaping life but that was back in the 14mm Atties days like the Cyclone, micro coils and Tropical Ice... but as tanks improved I moved over to tanks and despite trying both dripping and squonking with 22mm atties I am really a tank man now that tanks no longer leak and are easy top refill. I guess I'm lucky in that I vape pretty much one juice (XXX) and refilling my tanks and boro tanks is so easy that dripping and squonking takes a back seat.
> 
> That being said I bought a few high end squonkers in Paris and am giving them a full go again... time will tell if I can really add squonkers back into my daily routine... I have also found a few more juices that I like and they are all getting time in the new devices... time will tell.
> 
> Over squonking is the issue I have and that's the thing that drives me insane!



@RobFisher Nice little write up.

I also over squonk. That’s one of my biggest bug bears with Bottom Feeding. Juice piddling out of the airflow. But the Little Dead Bunny solves that problem perfectly. Probably one of the main reasons I got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

Waine said:


> @RobFisher Nice little write up.
> 
> I also over squonk. That’s one of my biggest bug bears with Bottom Feeding. Juice piddling out of the airflow. But the Little Dead Bunny solves that problem perfectly. Probably one of the main reasons I got it.



Off to find a Dead Bunny despite the very silly name... thanks @Waine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

Waine said:


> But the Little Dead Bunny solves that problem perfectly. Probably one of the main reasons I got it.



Where did you get it from @Waine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (7/10/17)

@Rob Fisher the Dead Rabbit is available at Vape King and Throat Punch

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> I fit more into the flavour category, so a single battery setup is ok for me
> I actually prefer a lower power higher nic vape than a higher power more cloudy lower nic vape
> Lucky for me because the batteries and juice lasts much longer
> 
> That said, i still would love a good dual battery regulated squonker just for the extra battery life


Both @RichJB and @KZOR make good points,pro and con on sqounking.Like @Silver I'm waiting for a dual cell sqounk.
Until then I found a tiny lipo battery (I believe 1300mh) called the iBuddy by Zbro.It holds about 5ml in the sqounk bottle and I retro fitted my Sapor to BF.It gives a nice flavorful vape and is only around $30usd including a BF Atty.(@KZOR did a fine review on it on this forum) To make sure I have enough to vape out or at work I will take another micro set up such as my SMX mini topped with the Skyline clone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (7/10/17)

I recently got into squonking and I am loving it. I used tanks from day one and when I moved over to rda’s I really seen the light in terms of flavour as all my tanks took commercial coils that I felt didn’t do many juices justice... that is until I got my sxk billet, now it’s a very tough toss up between my billet and squonker for top prize but seeing that I am new to squonking it’s just so appealing and fun! The single battery is decent for me because I love my single coil attys and vape around 30watts almost always. But would really love a dual battery and a mech dual as I love my noisy v2 for those times u just wanna blow massive clouds.

For me squonking is for the times when You walking u vaping, smiling coz u vaping and all of a sudden u feel a drop in flavour on your last pull and BAM push of a bottle and we back in business, no taking out of a juice bottle or anything of that sort.

I use my billet and squonker when I’m out and about majority of the time and my noisy when I’m home quite often, I like to say I enjoy all types of vaping as I always get bored of doing one thing a certain way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (7/10/17)

Battery life on a squonker was always a concern. I love warm vapes, so my builds is always between 0.2-0.5 ohms. On a Reo I change batteries after about 3ml juice. What I like about the new silver contacts is that you can vape up to 8ml with ease on a single battery. The new Sony VTC5A and VTC6 batteries is perfect just perfect for squonking. Me myself don't like dual squonkers, I prefer it to be pocket friedly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/17)

Jengz said:


> I use my billet and squonker when I’m out and about majority of the time and my noisy when I’m home quite often, I like to say I enjoy all types of vaping as I always get bored of doing one thing a certain way.



That is exactly my dilemma - between my SXK BB and the VTINBOX, my other devices are now being neglected a bit. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Petrus said:


> Battery life on a squonker was always a concern. I love warm vapes, so my builds is always between 0.2-0.5 ohms. On a Reo I change batteries after about 3ml juice. What I like about the new silver contacts is that you can vape up to 8ml with ease on a single battery. The new Sony VTC5A and VTC6 batteries is perfect just perfect for squonking. Me myself don't like dual squonkers, I prefer it to be pocket friedly.
> View attachment 109468



Have you got silver contacts in your Reo @Petrus 
Do tell us more - I think I may have missed a few things....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/10/17)

@Silver, not yet, but am busy to organise with Reomods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, not yet, but am busy to organise with Reomods.



Oh dit klink soos n group buy wat gereel kan word.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Off to find a Dead Bunny despite the very silly name... thanks @Waine!



I got mine from Sir Vape. But sold out at present. I agree, the name is hideous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

